# Looking for Resources



## 352786 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello, 
I went through a divorce two years ago (no children) and am in a new relationship (1 year). We're beginning to discuss marriage and my current partner (never married) is struggling with the fact that this won't be my "first" wedding, honeymoon, etc.
I'm looking for (1) good advice, resources, counselors, support groups, etc. that help divorcees navigate the new relationships and (2) suggestions on how to handle this topic with my new partner. 
TIA.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why do you think it's such an issue to him? What does he say about it?
He old are both of you?


----------



## Kassi (11 mo ago)

I think you are gong to have to have a real, vulnerable conversation with him. What are his fears? Is it things like wondering if you will think about your first wedding on the day of your second wedding? Because, yeah, it might bring up reminders for you. Maybe you can help him better understand how losing your first marriage affected you. Really share with him, its part of your narrative, and he loves you. Tell him about it like you would talk about the death of a family member or another life changing event. Its hard to feel threatened by something when your partner wats to share with you fully.


----------



## Dad84 (Dec 21, 2020)

I think this should be weird for you. I don't know what happened in your First marriage but If It was me i'd be pretty insecure about doing this again, investing in someone again. He should be supporting you but like the other member Said you need to have an open and honest conversation about what the issue is. Didn't he know you were divorced when you started the relationship?


----------

